# Hernan Drago is the Unmoggable Terachad PSL God w/proof



## bernanddrago (Mar 25, 2021)

I was just viewing him as a usual 7+ PSL Gigachad while getting this username.

But I realised that he is literally flawless and even unmoggable by PSL gods.

Let me explain why he is the Unmoggable Terachad;

1) Mogs Gandy both old and young effortlessly. He can easily lock the gates of the -so called- Gandy Heaven.









2) He is 6'4 or maybe even a bit above



Skip to 4:30

Him next to a 6 ft tall Renault Kangoo in evening without standing perfectly straight. (Models fraud to be 6'2, he is clearly 6'2+)

3) Good frame





4) JB appeal / Would go head to head with Dellisola, Lachowski in the eyes of prime JB's (16-20)





















https://i.makeagif.com/media/9-03-2015/dB3gJg.gif

5) Also wide appeal/ every age of woman would thirst for him



6) Impossible to mog him by masc features. Literally unmoggable: Both Prime and Old







7) Great coloring. A10-colored eyes w/ Mediterranean looks






...


No prettyboy,masculine chad or maesthetic chad can mog him.

Worshipping is lame but this guy definitely deserves the throne. This is probably going to be my only PSL god-related post. (I'm bored of seeing those Deloncel,Ramirezcel threads)

You literally cannot name anybody that can mog him. He is UNMOGGABLE.


----------



## Growth Plate (Mar 25, 2021)

Didn't read, hopefully that was nothing important.


----------



## Deleted member 12828 (Mar 25, 2021)

*ok now you just need to swallow his cum to coplete your faggot transformation*


----------



## Deleted member 11748 (Mar 25, 2021)

didnt read your gay essay


----------



## sKdLeL (Mar 25, 2021)

dnrd but argentinian so no surprise


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Mar 25, 2021)

Cope this is Mediterranean looks:


----------



## bernanddrago (Mar 25, 2021)

I mostly used photos you lazy-asses. Dragopill is legit.


----------



## volcelfatcel (Mar 25, 2021)

A side effect of this site is become a bigger faggot day by day tbh. @Chinacurry had shirtless gandy wallpapers on his phone, you'll end up the same with shirtless drago pics instead


----------



## bernanddrago (Mar 25, 2021)

sKdLeL said:


> dnrd but argentinian so no surprise





GigaChang said:


> didnt read your gay essay





darktriadpeter said:


> Didn't read, hopefully that was nothing important.


I mostly used photos you lazy-asses. Dragopill is legit.


----------



## bernanddrago (Mar 25, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> A side effect of this site is become a bigger faggot day by day tbh. @Chinacurry had shirtless gandy wallpapers on his phone, you'll end up the same with shirtless drago pics instead


That's both weird and funny. This is probably going to be my only PSL god-related post. I made this thread because he literally mogs everyone.


----------



## court monarch777 (Mar 25, 2021)

8psl


----------



## volcelfatcel (Mar 25, 2021)

court monarch777 said:


> View attachment 1059830
> 8psl


Lemond mogs as well tbf.


----------



## court monarch777 (Mar 25, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> Lemond mogs as well tbf.









no jfl


----------



## bernanddrago (Mar 25, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> Lemond mogs as well tbf.


Sure he is a gigachad but far from drago


----------



## Philtrumcel (Apr 7, 2021)

bernanddrago said:


> I was just viewing him as a usual 7+ PSL Gigachad while getting this username.
> 
> But I realised that he is literally flawless and even unmoggable by PSL gods.
> 
> ...



I agree with This psl wise


----------



## Preston (Apr 7, 2021)

Hexun is on par with him imo


----------



## Darmstadtium (Apr 7, 2021)

PrestonYnot said:


> Hexun is on par with him imo


y r u so obsessed with hexum


----------



## Preston (Apr 7, 2021)

Darmstadtium said:


> y r u so obsessed with hexum


https://looksmax.org/threads/im-hexum-pilled-now.326517/


----------



## Mongrelcel (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## Beetlejuice (Apr 7, 2021)

average in argentina


----------



## bernanddrago (Apr 7, 2021)

Mongrelcel said:


> View attachment 1078924


Dude looks like a maxed out character. (Voicewise soft ngl)


----------



## Philtrumcel (Apr 7, 2021)

PrestonYnot said:


> https://looksmax.org/threads/im-hexum-pilled-now.326517/


After I watched his old interviews I agree looks insane 

these are his best pics imo


----------



## bernanddrago (Apr 7, 2021)

Philtrumcel said:


> After I watched his old interviews I agree looks insane
> 
> these are his best pics imo
> View attachment 1079075
> View attachment 1079076


Brutal colorpill


----------



## Deleted member 13076 (Apr 7, 2021)

He's like a DOM maxed photoshop irl


----------



## Philtrumcel (Apr 7, 2021)

bernanddrago said:


> Brutal colorpill


Indeed northathlantid is just something else


----------



## bernanddrago (Apr 7, 2021)

Philtrumcel said:


> Indeed northathlantid is just something else


Makes me wanna wear blue eye contacts lol


----------



## Philtrumcel (Apr 7, 2021)

bernanddrago said:


> Makes me wanna wear blue eye contacts lol


Hmmm depends you could still look amazing with brown if it is hazel

mind dming me a pic

Now I am curious


----------



## bernanddrago (Apr 7, 2021)

Philtrumcel said:


> Hmmm depends you could still look amazing with brown if it is hazel
> 
> mind dming me a pic
> 
> Now I am curious


T20-T30 ish brown, otherwise good features. I only dmed my lower third to a few fellas out here. Kinda paranoiac for getting doxxed lol. On the eye topic, they're similar to chico's it seems so. (A bit hunter-ish but would be in a bit worse shape w/contacts.)


----------



## Philtrumcel (Apr 7, 2021)

bernanddrago said:


> T20-T30 ish brown, otherwise good features. I only dmed my lower third to a few fellas out here. Kinda paranoiac for getting doxxed lol. On the eye topic, they're similar to chico's it seems so. (A bit hunter-ish but would be in a bit worse shape w/contacts.)


Same tbh I have basically the exact same eye area as Zach cox not sure of I showed


----------



## CursedOne (Apr 18, 2021)

I have always said, Hernan drago is the best looking man ever


----------



## AscendingHero (May 1, 2021)

PrestonYnot said:


> Hexun is on par with him imo


no he isn't. Lol at this cope











Cavill mogs him imo

He doesn't even match up with Drago imo.






*Clint walker mogs aswell.

Hexum is psl 6.5+ gigachad but other than a few pics he just doesn't have it.*


----------



## AscendingHero (May 1, 2021)

Philtrumcel said:


> After I watched his old interviews I agree looks insane
> 
> these are his best pics imo
> View attachment 1079075
> View attachment 1079076


Coloring pilled again


----------



## Deleted member 2968 (May 1, 2021)

Who the fuck are you?And who allowed you to make threads like this?


----------



## Austrian Oak (Jun 26, 2021)

@Gargantuan Ivan Drago mogs


----------



## Patriot (Jun 26, 2021)

bernanddrago said:


> I was just viewing him as a usual 7+ PSL Gigachad while getting this username.
> 
> But I realised that he is literally flawless and even unmoggable by PSL gods.
> 
> ...



*UNMOGGABLE TOPTIERGIGASLAYER PEAK OF EVOLUTION*


----------



## Saen (Jun 26, 2021)

Brutally mogged by cain


----------



## StrangerDanger (Jun 26, 2021)

Hexum mogs


----------

